# Alister Begg waxing eloquent



## JOwen (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.newsnet5.com/video/10417672/index.html


----------



## SRoper (Dec 13, 2006)

All right, he gives a shout-out to my hometown, Bainbridge, OH!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 13, 2006)

...and to Inclusivism.


----------



## staythecourse (Dec 14, 2006)

*He did begg off on that point*

I don't think he could bring himself to say that they were destined for hell. They are, which doesn't bring me (or the Lord) happiness. It's frankly terrible and it should motivate us to get out there and do something about it leaving the details of conversion to God. "O the depths" as Paul tells us.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 15, 2006)

Me Died Blue said:


> ...and to Inclusivism.



and to unlimited atonement, etc... we all have our sin paid for, and
we just have to cash the check we all have been given (not what he
said, but the gist of what he said). 

This is (it seems to me) a typical example of a big-name "reformed" 
pastor either a) pandering to the interviewer and saying things that
are palatable to the universalistic mindset of most of Christianity or 
b) giving evidence of his own unreformed thinking by clear statements
tending toward Amyrauldianism or worse. 

I suspect what Begg discusses here is what he truly believes... i.e.
that he falls into camp b) above. I can't see how, with these sentiments
he expressed, one could call Begg in any sense a Calvinist.


----------



## beej6 (Dec 16, 2006)

While I like Alistair Begg, I would not call him Reformed, but "Reformed-friendly."


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 16, 2006)

beej6 said:


> While I like Alistair Begg, I would not call him Reformed, "Reformed-friendly."



I think that's about as far as you can go. He's certainly not Reformed, although he is very widely known as such. He's also clearly not Calvinistic, either. What I heard from him in that interview is little different than I would expect from your average evanjellyfish pastor.


----------



## bfrank (Dec 16, 2006)

Interesting posts...which brings up a question.

When you are sharing Truth with someone...do you share the love of Christ and following repentance to that individual?

Or, do you bring about a theological discourse on the five points...including that that person may or may not be called of God?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 16, 2006)

bfrank said:


> Interesting posts...which brings up a question.
> 
> When you are sharing Truth with someone...do you share the love of Christ and following repentance to that individual?
> 
> Or, do you bring about a theological discourse on the five points...including that that person may or may not be called of God?



Of course I don't start with the five points. But I also don't tell them things that may ultimately be falsehoods (i.e. "God wants to save you"). My evangelism is consistent with God's sovereignty (read Packer's Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God for a great treatment of this) and with His providence. I don't tell people anything other than the truth... that they are, apart from Christ, in a broken relationship with God, and that Christ is their only hope of salvation. 

It is a gentle, persuasive discussion I aim to have... and consistent with God's Word. I do NOT present a universal redemption to them, because that is a blasphemous lie. Laying before them a false hope is not God-honoring, nor is it good for their spiritual health.


----------



## elnwood (Dec 16, 2006)

joshua said:


> Yeah...I wasn't quite "tracking" when he said that people would be judged according to the light given them. We're judged according to God's law. If we've broken one of God's laws, we've broken them all and for these there must be payment/atonement.
> 
> Maybe I was misinterpreting Dr. Begg?



I think so. It is true that we are judged by the light given to us, but no one is able to be justified on that basis.

And Begg was right on target in this respect, citing Romans 1 and general revelation. General revelation can only condemn.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 16, 2006)

I think that Scottish accent has gone a long way to convince people Allistair is Reformed - but it takes more than an accent!


----------



## staythecourse (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know what he really believes in soteriology. But I am inclined to think that he believes a person must hear the gospel before death, receive Christ as his Savior before death and the proverbial "Man on the island" who never heard of the gospel is doomed until a missionary comes along with the good news which he receives for himself (with joy!) Our seminary (largely 5 point Calvinists) invited him to speak so we are happy to have him teach the preachers and pastors of the next generation.

He is a high profile name and that is a hard place to be - I believe his human weakness kicked in before this interviewer - at least I hope that's all that it is. I've met him and that affects my belief as well. Liked him a lot. Lord strengthen him next time.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 16, 2006)

staythecourse said:


> He is a high profile name and that is a hard place to be - I believe his human weakness kicked in before this interviewer - at least I hope that's all that it is. I've met him and that affects my belief as well. Liked him a lot. Lord strengthen him next time.



If that's the case, it seems even the great Apostle Peter had the same problem on at least two occasions I can think of.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 16, 2006)

turmeric said:


> If that's the case, it seems even the great Apostle Peter had the same problem on at least two occasions I can think of.



and I pray that this is the case with Begg. No excuse for crumbling before the pressure of public image, or the pressure not to offend with the hard but true words, though.


----------

